

Microsoft reiterates stance on 'harmful' WebGL - johnrdavisjr
http://pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Microsoft-reiterates-stance-harmful-WebGL

======
bediger
The purveyors of ActiveX objecting to something on "security" grounds: that's
almost too rich for words.

